
New Digg algorithm angers the social masses - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/348338/new-digg-algorithm-angers-the-social-masses
======
dcurtis
It takes just 2 points (one vote from one person) to get something to the
front page on hacker news.

Are you planning on increasing the threshold/required criteria, paul? It's not
really necessary at this point, but do you have a plan in place for when it
does become necessary?

~~~
rms
Sometimes you can get a story on the reddit frontpage (for about 3 seconds)
from one vote if you upvote the instant it was submitted. It'll go the same
way here, where one vote just gets you to the front page for a very short
time.

------
Ztrain
[http://smartstartup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/01/digg-
offer...](http://smartstartup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/01/digg-offers-
to.html)

